# 1910s-1930s tool bag tire pump- nickel plated brass TESTED



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 20, 2022)

Up for Deal or No Deal, a nickel plated brass toolbag sized tire pump.  I tested it and it DOES NOT work, but it looks nice.  Main body is 5 1/4" long and 7/8" diameter with some dings, and of course the rubber hose is fossilized.  With ambition this could be made operational again- remove the dings and new leather cups are available, but it's probably best as a display piece or keep it in a period bike's tool bag.  You will know it's there!  Nickel is really pretty nice, with some green fuzz  at the end.  Buyer pays $5.00 towards shipping in CONUS.  The hose does NOT telescope into the body, but unscrews easily.  I go to bed with the chickens, but also get up early.  I'll make the last call tomorrow  PST.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 20, 2022)

30


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 20, 2022)

No deaL


----------

